
Fever: taking the temperature of your slice of the web - by Shaun Inman - riklomas
http://feedafever.com/
======
riklomas
I'm sure Shaun has thought about this but I think it would have worked really
well as hosted solution with free and paid accounts. I'd be more than happy to
pay $10 a month for Fever as I've been looking for a way to sort out RSS feeds
in this way.

~~~
wmeredith
I agree. It's a surreal combination of front-end polish (I'm sort of amazed)
and difficult multi-step DIY installation(wtf?). I'd buy a desktop version or
subscribe to a hosted version right now, but I don't want to deal with all
that crap if I'm paying someone for an application. (If it's open source like
Wordpress or something, fine. I'll deal with settign up my own cron jobs and
creating databases.)

I hope it does well though, so that it will be worth his time to develop a
desktop platform or something I can just purchase from the Apple App Store.
(Hopefully both.)

------
eferraiuolo
I've went ahead, bought and installed fever on my server. One problem: doesn't
seem to parse Hacker News correctly!

I really wanted a Hacker News to act as a "spark" in fever, but it does
nothing, always says there are "no items". This is extremely disappointing and
my attempts to reach out to Shaun via email (on the feedafever.com site) and
Titter have failed, and I have received no reply. :-(

~~~
eferraiuolo
Well, looks like Shaun can update fever from his end, and has version 1.0.1
has been pushed to my install of fever; in this update, Hacker News works!

------
growt
"Fever caches and embeds the favicons of all the sites you follow into a
single, compressed file so reading is fast and intuitive."

Ok, this tool is obviously targeted at a technical audience, but I don't know
if this bit from the "features" section doesn't go a little to deep.

------
antidaily
UI gripe: the temperatures are too big and awkward. I think the fever icon set
at different colors (bright red for hot) might have worked better.

------
adamhowell
If he adds the ability to granularly control how often each feed is updated (1
hr, 24 hrs, 7 days, etc.) I'm sold.

------
PStamatiou
does anyone here use feedly? i'm curious to see what a fever user thinks of
it.

------
lacker
This product would be nice if it was free, and if it used the css trick to
detect that I use Google Reader, and offered me one click to import my Reader
preferences and see what the Fever system would recommend to me.

~~~
zimbabwe
You've just offered what may be the ultimate gripe.

"It would be really nice if I didn't have to pay Shaun for the two (three?)
years he spent developing. And also, it would be cool if it used a completely
arbitrary and somewhat lame browser hack rather than using the feed import
standard that _every RSS program has used for years._ "

Do you think feed importing is new? Or that solutions don't exist that aren't
complete gimmicks?

~~~
lacker
I was just trying to give honest feedback. This feature isn't so important to
me that I would pay for it, but I would try it if it was free, and if I didn't
have to run a program outside the browser. I respect Shaun's work and wish him
well even if he does not want to provide products for users like me, which is
a totally understandable decision.

